# ΒΑΣΙΛΕΩΣ ΣΕΛΕΥΚΟΥ



## ayed

Hello, folks.

I attached here under a photo on it is drawn a figure of an elephant above and under written two Greek words.Does anyone know what do both these words mean?

My thanks in advance..



Ayed


----------



## elineo

Ging's Selefko (Seleucus) ΒΑΣΙΛΕΩΣ ΣΕΛΕΥΚΟΥ


----------



## ayed

Thanks, elineo.Would you please clarify them which of the two words is above the elephant figure?

ΒΑΣΙΛΕΩΣ =Ging's 
ΣΕΛΕΥΚΟΥ = Selefko


----------



## cougr

ayed said:


> ΒΑΣΙΛΕΩΣ =Ging's




I think that might be a typo. It should read King instead of Ging's.


----------



## ayed

cougr, thanks for catching the typo.
It would be : _King's Selefko_


----------



## cougr

ayed said:


> cougr, thanks for catching the typo.
> It would be : _King's Selefko_



Hi ayed, ΒΑΣΙΛΕΩΣ on it's own or in a different context could be rendered as KING'S but in this particular case the term ΒΑΣΙΛΕΩΣ ΣΕΛΕΥΚΟΥ translates as 
[of] KING SELEUCUS or alternatively KING SELEUCUS'S. Selefkos is sometimes used instead of Seleucus, but the latter is much more common.


----------



## ayed

Thanks cougr.


----------



## webskate101

Is this perhaps a reference to the Seleucid Empire that came from Alexander the Great's empire? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seleucid_Empire


----------



## artion

Certainly. The elephant was adopted as an alexandrine symbol after the conquer of parts of India.


----------

